# man boobs



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Been training for a while now and have noticed my tits getting a little flabby,i must admit i dont generally train that area of my body that much ie sit ups etc..

but what are the best excercises to tone this area?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi chris. best exercise is the bench press. You never work on your chest??

When you say flabby im just wondering are you overweight??


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

not over weight at all i have just started to notice me tits getting a little flabbier and my guts,i think it may be down to the drink perhaps,obviosuly i do bench presses but not sit ups i mean heres a pic of me probably been training seriously since Jan 08.if im honest..


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

chriz111 said:


> Been training for a while now and have noticed my tits getting a little flabby,i must admit i dont generally train that area of my body that much ie sit ups etc..
> 
> but what are the best excercises to tone this area?
> 
> Cheers


 but doing sit ups is not gonna train your chest..As i said before mate if you want to stop the flab then do chest excercises such as bench ( flat, incline and decline


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

cheers man,how do you guys think im looking for 6mnths worth of training all at home.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

i'm no expert mate, but you do have a good base to build muscle.

I have learnt the main things in building muscle are

1) diet

2) rest

3) train hard.

I was training at home before but i get more motivated training in a gym.

Keep doing heavy bench press once a week and it will come. This game is all about being patients.. As they say Rome was not built in a day. lol


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

How much do you drink a week and what is your diet like? Also how much cardio etc


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

about 4 pints a week,i go running once a week.

my diet needs to be fine tuned too


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

I have totally cut out the booze except for maybe once every 6 weeks and it has made a huge difference plus i need a lot less to get drunk. As i am at uni i spent the first 2 terms drinking around 60-70 units a week (not an exageration) and i am not at all proud of this. You can do anything you want when you put your mind to it and if you want a full diet plan for cutting or bulking or maintaining i am sure people will be more than happy to help. Training on a crap diet is almost completely pointless so why not make the most of the time you put in?


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

Basically mate, you cant train away fat in that way.. if you are getting flabby bits then its diet and cardio you need to look into TBH - no amount of training the muscle thats underneath the fat is gonna make any difference if you dont get those 2 sorted.

same with sit-ups really.. they're ok for working the abs but that wont help get shot of the fat laid over them.


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## threelionsonmyshirt (Jul 28, 2008)

My opinion is the best thing you can do for yourself is join a good body building gym. They will have literally thousands of pounds worth of equipment, something you can't replicate at home, and all the advice you need. And looking at your post it sounds like you need advice as you MUST train your chest if your serious about building a better body. You also look like you could do with losing at least a couple of stone in weight. Its hard, it takes time, it takes dedication like you've probably never known, but it will be worth it.


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

losing weight?

its taken me a good year to pack on a few stone i felt i had to to help put on muscle i used to be just a skinny git.

but yeah i think i will join the gym


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Some good feedback from the guys here on this. Bit of basic advise for you pal if you would like to use it:

Carbs before 2pm everyday

1 gram of protein per pound of body fat (Protein Shakes are ideal as a meal supplement, even at 10pm in the evening)

1 cheat day every week

Isolation Exercises with 2 body parts per gym session

Find a good gym, and for mass building, stick with the basic, Incline (Heaviest), Flat and Decline Bench with dumbells. Make sure the Incline you super stretch with weights to flush the blood into the muscles, allows a better pump. One thing I would suggest and I know all the guys on the forum would agree with, is if you are struggling and need some advise, ask people in the gym, they know how to train and potentially help find the best techniques that fit for you.

Best of luck.


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Chris, to get rid of the flab, you need to do low impact cardio 3-4 times a week, 45-60 minutes per time and fill out your chest by heavy bench/ dumbell exercises. no shortcuts on offer mate im afraid. best of luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

andyboro said:


> Basically mate, you cant train away fat in that way.. if you are getting flabby bits then its diet and cardio you need to look into TBH - no amount of training the muscle thats underneath the fat is gonna make any difference if you dont get those 2 sorted.
> 
> same with sit-ups really.. they're ok for working the abs but that wont help get shot of the fat laid over them.


andys right bro,best get your diet posted up and let us all fine tune it for you,as to the drink it makes a hugh difference


----------



## jay j (Jun 15, 2009)

hey anyone consider smart lipo. I had it, and its really worked out well for me. My dr even removed the glands. best choice i made.

choose the right doc though.

I can most definitly recommend mine.


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

how much was it?


----------

